# Jeep Display Case



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I started on the display case for the jeep. The walnut didn't work out that i got from my buddy, by the time i planed it down and got it straight it was less than 3/4 inches thick. I'll use it for something else down the road. I used some red oak that i already had, it ain't walnut, but it will hopefully contrast pretty good with the poplar. This is my own design (not my best work) its kinda different looking from most cases i've seen, but then again, most things i do are a little different from the norm. The front, top, and sides will have glass, with an access door in the back. The bottom is 3/4" plywood and the access door in the back is 1/2" plywood, all the rest is solid oak. All the joints are biscuit joints, i added screws around the bottom for extra support to help hold the weight of all the glass, the trim will cover-up the screws (not the best design, but i kinda made it up as i went along). Anyway., here's a pic of it, needing a lot of sanding, but its a start.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey, looks good, even if it's Oak. LOL . I kid, It does look good though.

Poor Terry, come down here, Ill give you some walnut.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks awesome Terry. What are the dimesions of that case because it looks huge. Great work buddy.
Are you going to install lights?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Case looks great...well done. Red Oak is one of my favorites. Are you going to stain?









 







.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

oldmacnut said:


> Hey, looks good, even if it's Oak. LOL . I kid, It does look good though.
> 
> Poor Terry, come down here, Ill give you some walnut.


 Thanks Jim. If you were just a little closer...lol.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> That looks awesome Terry. What are the dimesions of that case because it looks huge. Great work buddy.
> Are you going to install lights?


 Thanks Ken, the dimesions are 41" x 19" x 191/2", it is a little big but i didn't want it to look like they were crammed in it. Yes on the lights, not sure what kind yet. I put lights in my other case and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Case looks great...well done. Red Oak is one of my favorites. Are you going to stain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I'm thinking of using Watco Danish Oil, i've had pretty good results with it before on red oak.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice way to compliment that beautiful jeep.


----------



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome display case. Can't wait to see the finished work!


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice looking case buggyman


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

You should head over to a local hobby shop where they have scenery for train sets and get some grass and trees to put in the case to made a diorama. That would be way cool...

The case is really nice and with lights and a finish it will be spectacular.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> You should head over to a local hobby shop where they have scenery for train sets and get some grass and trees to put in the case to made a diorama. That would be way cool...
> 
> The case is really nice and with lights and a finish it will be spectacular.


Thanks. Thats a good idea, if i were keeping it for myself i would prob. do that, maybe a couple of pup tents and ammo boxes.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I got the rear access door and the feet done, nothing real fancy, but it works ok.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Feet are poplar of course.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's a pic of the front with the bottom trim on. Its so dang hot here (103 degrees today) didn't get out of house much. I was thinking of adding some type of trim around the top, but i kinda like the way it looks now, not sure about the top trim, what do you guys think? I still have to finish sand and stain it, but the building is about done. Lol, its taking me longer on the case than it did to build the jeep, i think its where i hate to see it go.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Personally, I like it the way it is. That looks great. Red oak is one of my favorite woods also. The jeep looks right at home too.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks great, buggyman. It's getting closer to the inevitable parting day. That is a pretty big case. But the jeep and accessories are fairly large, overall. You're right to not cramp them into a too-small display case. Your friend is going to fall absolutely in love with this. I know I did.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I got the case sanded tonight. This heat is a killer, my window A/C unit laid down on me, its about 2 yrs old, thats what i usually get out of one. I hope to start on the finish tomorrow, but with the temp's in the hundred's i may have to wait until it cools down a bit.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I got the first two coats of Watco on tonight, and measured for the glass. We finally got some rain here, the temps went from 104% to 85% in minutes. I also got a new fridge for the shop (the old one couldn't stand the heat). Here's a pic of the case, its still wet but rubbed down.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Walnut would have been soooo much better, but the contrast with the oak isn't too bad. My friend is going out of town for two weeks. I'm gonna try and surprise him when he gets back.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Personally, I love oak. Your case merely looks awesome as everything else you do, Buggyman. I know your friend ia going to be blown away and very pleased. If he's not PM me and I'll send you my address. LOL Awesome job man.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks awesome. Your buddy is gonna love it. I'm still toying with the idea of what kind of display case I can make for these projects. Great job buddy.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I finally got the display case done tonight. I plan on taking it up to my friends cabin and setting it up (later on today), it should be a pretty good suprise for him when he gets back from vacation later on this week. Hope he likes it. Here's a few pics of the case finished.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's great! Be sure to let us know his reaction to it when he gets back. There's no doubt at all that he'll be blown away.

You are one hell of a friend, by the way.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice terry. This has been fun to watch. 
Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Very nice terry. This has been fun to watch.
> Thanks for the entertainment.


+1. Really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Jeep is finally in its new home. Heres some pics of the cabin, the last pic is a view of the lake from his front deck.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

The perfect end for a great project! The view from the cabin is amassing!


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful job, b-man. 

And what a view!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

the jeep and case are awesome
love the cabin and view
what lake is that on?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> the jeep and case are awesome
> love the cabin and view
> what lake is that on?


 It's Cave Run Lake.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Terry, from start to finish, this project was an absolute joy to watch. The case looks amazing and it definitely suits its new home. Your friend is one lucky guy to have a buddy like you. Great work my man............there isn't much more that I can say. Just awesome stuff.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Terry, from start to finish, this project was an absolute joy to watch. The case looks amazing and it definitely suits its new home. Your friend is one lucky guy to have a buddy like you. Great work my man............there isn't much more that I can say. Just awesome stuff.


 Thanks, it was sad in a way to see it go, but it feels so good that its going to someone like him. He really is a good guy. I prob. never would have built the jeep, if not for him. He was (and still is) the inspiration for this, and so much more.


----------

